# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل فهرس مخطوطات مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز بالرياض

## أبو يوسف السنهوري

هذا رابط فهرس مخطوطات مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز العامة  بالرياض ( كاملاً 4  أجزاء ) ، جزى الله الشيخين الكريمين : إبراهيم اليحيى  ومحمد رجب الخولي  على ما بذلاه في تصوير الجزء الأول :
http://www.mediafire.com/?9ckut3g9sgohec3

----------


## الباحث احمد

جزاك الله أخي.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

الرابط لا يعمل.

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

الرابط لا يعمل، أرجو منكم إصلاحه أصلح الله أحوالنا وأحوالكم

----------


## أبو يوسف السنهوري

تفضلوا إخواني هذا رابط الفهرس ، وأعتذر عن التأخير ،  وقريباً إن شاء الله أرفع لكم فهرس مخطوطات دار الكتب القطرية : 
http://www.mediafire.com/?js0bwm40k9b2jb0

----------

